# Does your golden lay on your feet?



## Memphis & Holly's Mom (Feb 16, 2008)

I was just wondering after reading on here...it seems goldens make good slippers : I grew up with miniature poodles, and they never tried to lay on your feet. Most people I know say their dogs don't do it either. Holly is truly our foot fetish gal...a free foot or toe is fair game to be flopped down and napped on. Memphis does it a lot too, but will give you a minute to settle in before making his flop. Just wondering out loud...


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Quiz doesn't lie on my feet, but he's a big fan of lying *at* my feet... especially when I'm on the computer!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Gunner lays ON my feet. Sometimes I can't move till he does! LOL!
Selka lays ON my lap!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Mine prefer a tag team approach to the deal. It seems like there is always a dog under foot. If both dogs are outside then the cat comes out from hiding and wants attention.


----------



## Mandy's Dad (May 27, 2008)

Mandy only lays on my feet when I'm at the kitchen table. Don't have to be eating, just sitting there.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Sam was always at my feet, where Ike is sometimes in the mood and sometimes not. When he does sit, it's on... not at my feet


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

Let's just say my feet never get cold


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Bama likes to lay on my feet in the kitchen when I am cooking or making their dinner and sometimes at night when I am in bed. But it has been so hot lately, he has been sleeping on the tile floor.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

If mine can't get to my feet they are laying under the recliner where I can;t let it down


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

TheHooch said:


> If mine can't get to my feet they are laying under the recliner where I can;t let it down


Now this explains a lot! Ours have to be as close as possible to us.. If not invited up ( Penny especially loves to be ON the recliner with me ) they will crowd as close as possible.. not always ON the feet.. but sometimes will use feet as a pillow. Mostly they want next to us with our arms hanging down to pet them.. I know this isn't recommended... but most of the time it is therapy for me as well.  Even standing at the sink we have learned to look down before moving backwards.


----------



## breec3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Sadie lays anywhere on me that I let her, until that part of my body goes numb, and when I try to move she looks at me like how dare you

Comet lays right next to me

We have all had to make slight adjustments for our new kitten his favorite place is on my pillow, smushed right up to my face.


----------



## twogoldenboys (Mar 3, 2008)

My breeder refers to her Goldens as feet warmers, but my old guy doesn't lay on my feet. We'll have to see what the puppy does. Right now Fargo is more into biting my feet than laying on them. :satan:


----------

